# Good Blogging Tips



## hahahari (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I have made a new Blog Post, which I belive is very relevant to this section, 
If you are a blogger, I am sure you will have some que in your mind like


What is your choice of blogging software? 

Wordpress period. Nothing beats blogging on this platform. The sheer amout of flexibility must offer you a must use reason.

Cost: Since WordPress is open source it is free.

Control: Once you download WordPress it is yours … you control where to host it. This avoids being "held hostage" by a Blogging service where all the content you have created is on their service, and leaving with your content is either very difficult or impossible.

Community: Themes and Plugins are constantly being created and the strong user base report bugs to allow for the platform to be in a constant state of improvement.

Customizable: Since WordPress is written in PHP there is basically no limits to the customization you can do with your Blog.

Comments/Collaboration: Since Web 2.0 is all about interaction, your readers can comment directly on your Blog post and create an "interactive" discussion online which can be powerful. While it can be powerful, it can also be a negative with all of the Blog Comment Spam that is rampant; this is where all the plug-in come in, one can simply use them to cut down on the spam being put up as comments.

Keeping "Current & Cool": Since adding content is super fast and easy with a blog (as with the WYSIWYG editor), your website can stay "current and cool" with your visitors.

Connect: Facebook, MySpace and Twitter can be an "extension" of your Blog. You can also use video too.

Prescheduled Entries: You can create 52 tips, upload them, and schedule to have one published each week. This "trains" both your visitors and the search engines to keep coming back because there is fresh content being published. This is one of the most underutilized features of blogs currently.

etc....

For more read here,
Blogging Test Results and Tips

*If someone wants to link to it through their blog, I would be very happy!!!*


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 8, 2009)

^^
Creepy Advertising


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

I hate ads...post the tut here and provide the source...


----------



## hahahari (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok here is the reason Y I did not post the whole thing here .... Google will index the content here in Digit forum first as Digit has more authority and then it will follow the link onto my blog and see the same content. This will result in getting my site penalised. I for one do not wish for that to happen. Therefore I posted a small description with a link back to the article.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

Where is the small description dude...atleast post half tutorial here and give link to ur full tutorial...


----------



## hahahari (Mar 8, 2009)

Well I could have posted a lil more ... lol ... K will copy paste a lil more then !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

good...now i will read the tutorial...


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

plz paste the complete tutorial here



hahahari said:


> Well I have made a new Blog Post, which I belive is very relevant to this section,
> If you are a blogger, I am sure you will have some que in your mind like
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE DO I GET THE ABOVE NAMED SOFTWARE???
plz provide a link hahahari


----------



## hahahari (Mar 11, 2009)

www.wordpress.org


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Mar 11, 2009)

Are you using a free hosting service ??

And would there be integration problems if i use 

3rd party Free hosting service + Wordpress ????


----------



## hahahari (Mar 11, 2009)

I am not using free host but as long as the Free host has Mysql and PHP, you will be good. All you are going to do is install the wordpress script on the blog, there will not be any integration problem. But like I said, U need MYSQl and PHP. In you are going to use free hosts, please backup your database regularly as they tend to go down pretty often. If you would like me to refer you to a cheap but good paid host, PM me.


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 15, 2009)

Its a thankless job in a thankless world.


----------



## hahahari (Mar 16, 2009)

^What do you mean my friend??


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 18, 2009)

hahahari said:


> ^What do you mean my friend??



   Et tu Brutus.
  Sigh ! I saw none thanking you hence the quote from me. Carry on the favours.


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 18, 2009)

Friends I blog in blog.co.in, a wordpress hosted site., but I can't edit the theme or use any plugins., What Should I do.. Any blog.co.in bloggers here???
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Friends I blog in blog.co.in, a wordpress hosted site., but I can't edit the theme or use any plugins.,  What Should I do.. Any blog.co.in bloggers here???


----------



## hahahari (Mar 18, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> Et tu Brutus.
> Sigh ! I saw none thanking you hence the quote from me. Carry on the favours.



I figured as much.... btw if you want to go latin, it is "Et tu, Brute?" and in eng it is, "You too, Brutus?" .... Anyway thank you for your support my friend. Any more que, ask away!


----------



## mrintech (Mar 18, 2009)

Black Core said:


> Friends I blog in blog.co.in, a wordpress hosted site., but I can't edit the theme or use any plugins., What Should I do.. Any blog.co.in bloggers here???



You can't go for Paid Hosting


----------



## hahahari (Mar 20, 2009)

Like he said, U need FTP access to do that. Blog.co.in is not self hosted hence you cannot use additional themes or plugins


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 26, 2009)

*How do i create A Blog??*


----------



## hahahari (Apr 4, 2009)

^Crazykiller basically U install wordpress on your server or go get a Blogger acct or some similar hosted service....


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 4, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> *How do i create A Blog??*



I think blogger.com is good for creating for a blog.


----------



## shaunak (Apr 13, 2009)

Drupal beats WP anyday...... 
In my opinion anyway.  

I presonally prefer drupal to WP for the amount of customizability it offers and its advanced feature set.


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Apr 13, 2009)

blogger is best,wordpress is good.after having import data in Blogger now there is no problem in backing up data.


----------



## shaunak (Apr 13, 2009)

I was talking of software you can host yourself, and modify, not preset platforms. 


Among blogging platforms I somehow like My-Opera. Easy to use, friendly community. [Try it: *my.opera.com/community/]


----------



## anandk (Apr 22, 2009)

Just started using WordPress for my new site and i must say it IS a cool blogging software !


----------

